# New to me 2018 Cruze LT, I cant leave anything alone



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

I just got this car less than 2 weeks ago and I have debadged it, painted the gold bow tie black, and lowered it with eibach pro springs. This was an old Mary Kay car, I found that hilarious. Alright I know everyone is going to ask, "Hows the ride with the Eibach springs?" In my opinion, it rides much better than the stock springs, Now my car is a "Commercial Vehicle" I have no clue if that changes anything. It handles better too. I did my first UBER driving last night, and with a carload of girls it rode great. I highly recommend these springs. Overall I am pleased with this car. My only complaint is at night driving I have noticed in park, before the automatic lights kick on, if I go straight from "P" to "D" the screen stays bright. If I kick the reverse camera on, it then dims as it should. And that [email protected] Auto Stop crap. I found to just put it in "L" and togggle up to "L6" it wont shut down at the light.

When I got it









A Mary Kay car









After the front bow tie painting and installing the Eibach springs









Another angle showing the debadging and after the drop


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great, really clean!

It's funny you said that about Mary Kay too because when I visited some friends when I first got my car, my friend was like oh my wife has one of those for Mary Kay. lol I guess it was a common reward car for them.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Mary Kay has begun issuing Chevrolet Cruze compact cars to its beauty product sales contractors as the Dallas-based company continues to expand beyond its signature pink Cadillacs.


In January, the company began providing select sales associates with black BMW 320i luxury sedans. The company selected the Cruze as an affordable, fuel-efficient option, the company told General Motors.

“Mary Kay selected the Chevrolet Cruze for its independent sales force members because it’s affordable, stylish, and offers impressive fuel economy, safety and technology,” said Laura Beitler, vice president, recognition and events, Mary Kay Inc. “Cruze serves as a symbol for the hard work and success many of our sales force members earn from their Mary Kay business.”


Fleet sales of the Cruze have risen 41 percent this year through October. Overall, the car is GM's best-selling global car. GM has sold more than 3 million since 2008.

For the 2015 model year, the automaker added greater connectivity such as a standard built-in Wi-Fi hotspot. Automotive Fleet and Business Fleet named the Cruze the Fleet Car of the Year.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Looks great! I just got mine a few days ago and these are some of the first things I wanted to do with it. 
I'm glad its not just me with the screen brightness either, I actually noticed this last night driving after dark in it for the first time.


----------



## JayRod1207 (Jun 23, 2020)

That’s a beautiful looking Cruze! Do you plan on making any other modifications on it in the near future? If so, what were you planning on doing to it?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Look for the auto stop module. It disables that feature.

Unless you're one of the cheap boogers to buy the thing.

I love driving my car in drive gear.

Also. There's no way I'd deal with the car shutting down in cold temps.. The 16 and 17 were programmed for 41 degrees. The 18 and 19 got programmed for 14 degrees. Before it disables.


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

JayRod1207 said:


> That’s a beautiful looking Cruze! Do you plan on making any other modifications on it in the near future? If so, what were you planning on doing to it?


Maybe some 19s, and that's a big maybe. I dont plan on holding onto this car. I'll trade it in or sell it for a Denali dually in the future.


----------



## v8sten (Aug 24, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Look for the auto stop module. It disables that feature.
> 
> Unless you're one of the cheap boogers to buy the thing.
> 
> ...


As I stated in the original post, if you put it in "L6" the auto stop is disabled.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

v8sten said:


> As I stated in the original post, if you put it in "L6" the auto stop is disabled.


Yep. And as I stated. The module disables.

I prefer to drive my car the old fashioned way.


----------

